
Not the Apocalypse You Were Looking For - 8bitsrule
https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-apocalypse-myths/
======
nicbou
This article takes many random jabs at various groups.

I really don't understand why the author needed to force a men vs women angle
into this article. It feels out of place.

I also don't like the assumption that only the wealthy benefit from a
functioning economy. The "let some people die to save the economy" stance is
far from a wealthy people perspective. I heard it from many working class
people who are worried about their dependents.

